# Eject disk, leave icon on desktop??



## ipsyd (Feb 24, 2005)

A long time ago, I knew a keyboard shortcut for ejecting a disk, but leaving its icon on the desktop. Can anyone refresh my memory?
(ICYA - it's useful for disk-to-disk copying if you only have a single CD drive...)


----------

